# Green Up Dam??



## Bass-n-Beer (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello All,
Me and a couple of buddys want to make the 4+ hr trip down to fish Green Up sometime in September or early october. Is there a campground close by or a motel ? And is there a bait shop close too? Thanks


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Read the "Greenup dam pics" thread and get some info


----------

